# [APPS] DSP manager/MIUI Player [updated instructions]



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

★★How to install DSP★★ 
1. move to system/app.
2. Select R/W.
3. paste the app.
4. Now install it VIA ROOT EXPLORER
3. Set permissions in the picture provided.

*should work with EVERY ROM! *

DSP
https://dl.dropbox.com/0/view/bttwkkwl0fiv0nz/DSPManager.apk

MIUI Music player 
http://db.tt/7vbwdka2
★★ Edit ★★
Use Google music or other music player app! The stock HTC music player disables DSP if you change the EQ mode in the HTC stock music player. Google music gives you a sweet option when pressing menu also quick access to DSP.


----------



## redragons (Sep 14, 2011)

Works great on forever 1.0.6, Thanks!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

It doesn't install


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

How did you try install it?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're on CyanogenMod, you may have to uninstall the pre-packaged DSP Manager to get this one to install correctly. Having said that, I'm not sure what this one offers over the pre-packaged one.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Installed like the instruction. And yes I deleted the old one


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> If you're on CyanogenMod, you may have to uninstall the pre-packaged DSP Manager to get this one to install correctly. Having said that, I'm not sure what this one offers over the pre-packaged one.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


I think the idea is to get people not on AOSP to be able to use it to increase volume.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Forgot to add I'm on the vicious miui music player


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Forgot to add I'm on the vicious miui music player


H'm I've never tryed on a Miui Rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"monky_1 said:


> H'm I've never tryed on a Miui Rom.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not rom just the music player


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

"villae81 said:


> Installed like the instruction. And yes I deleted the old one


Reboot for app to show in drawer


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

".ZIP said:


> Reboot for app to show in drawer


It still not installing


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

How isn't not installing?

♪♪♪♪


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"monky_1 said:


> How isn't not installing?
> 
> ♪♪♪♪


I put in system /app install apk it'll say not installed so I tried setting the permission first and it still says application not installed


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

You silly goose. Install it when you moved the file in system/app. When I didn't do that It wouldn't install on my phone but some people can just download the file and just install like any other apk. But you just have to set the permissions.
♪♪♪♪


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the MIUI music player but no lockscreen controls kinda stinks.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"monky_1 said:


> You silly goose. Install it when you moved the file in system/app. When I didn't do that It wouldn't install on my phone but some people can just download the file and just install like any other apk. But you just have to set the permissions.
> ♪♪♪♪


Lol my fault, it works now hopefully it doesn't fc my video tonez like the old one


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> I like the MIUI music player but no lockscreen controls kinda stinks.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I know but it doesn't bother me Coz the cm7 has that tweak with the volume rocker when the screen is off I can long press it and change track and I set my stat bar with music control so its cool with me


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

villae81 said:


> I know but it doesn't bother me Coz the cm7 has that tweak with the volume rocker when the screen is off I can long press it and change track and I set my stat bar with music control so its cool with me


CM7 also has the music "widget" on the lockscreen but for some reason it only controls doubletwist for me. I even set the MIUI as default music and it still controls doubletwist.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> CM7 also has the music "widget" on the lockscreen but for some reason it only controls doubletwist for me. I even set the MIUI as default music and it still controls doubletwist.


You can try phantom music player if you have widget locker


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

I have tried the MIUI player before and uninstalled it when I could not find a way to queue up songs. I use that function pretty much every day. Sticking with winamp for now.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

EDIT: Removed! I posted in the wrong thread!


----------

